# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Nhắc nhở & trao đổi về các hoạt động mua, bán, trao đổi, đấu giá trên diễn đàn.

## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!
Gần đây CNC PRO qua nhiều nguồn tin khác nhau, cả trực tiếp và gián tiếp, cả các bài viết phản ánh trên diễn đàn phàn nàn về các vụ giao dịch kém chất lượng hoặc có dấu hiệu lừa đảo. Tuy nhiên các nguồn tin đều không mang tính chính danh.. do đó rất khó để BQT có thể xử lý hoặc cảnh báo. Do đó CNC PRO xin thay mặt BQT nhắc nhở đến các bạn

Diễn đàn mà một sân chơi mở.. do đó hầu hết mọi hoạt động đều mang tính tự do. Tức là nếu không vi phạm trực tiếp đến Nội quy, đến định hướng chung về nội dung thì thành viên có quyền viết bài, trao đổi, tiến hành mua bán/đấu giá/trao đổi.. tự do. BQT với vai trò là quản lý chung, không can thiệp cụ thể vào bất kỳ động thái nào của thành viên nếu việc đó không vi phạm. BQT luôn hy vọng mọi giao dịch nếu có diễn ra trên diễn đàn đều thành công tốt đẹp, nhưng với rất nhiều hạn chế BQT không thể trở thành công cụ bảo vệ cho các giao dịch diễn ra trên diễn đàn.

Để mọi giao dịch có thể diễn ra tốt đẹp. BQT xin nhắc đến các thành viên
*Với thành viên bán hàng*
- Nên cung cấp thông tin liên lạc thật rỏ ràng ở mỗi bài viết đăng bán hàng như tên tuổi, số điện thoại, số tài khoản (tốt nhất của đúng người bán hàng).
- Thông tin về sản phẩm, số lượng, chất lượng sản phẩm phải rỏ ràng.

*Với thành viên mua hàng*
- Nên tìm hiểu kỹ về người bán, số lượng bài viết không thể hiện uy tín của người bán.. vì có thể spam bài để có số lượng. Thời gian tham gia cũng không phản ánh đúng được uy tín.
- Tìm hiểu kỹ về món hàng trước khi gạch đá hoặc tiến hành gạch đá và mua.
- Các giao dịch nên được tiến hành công khai, giao dịch, thanh toán, chuyển phát thế nào... Nên tránh các hình thức giao dịch kín như qua SMS, PM, điện thoại trực tiếp vì các phương thức ấy không được xem là bằng chứng nếu chẵng mai giao dịch bất thành.


*Tất cả thành viên tham gia giao dịch nên*
- Các bài viết liên quan đến giao dịch cũng nên không chỉnh sữa, do vậy nên viết & đọc kỹ trước khi post bài.
- Nên có bài viết khẵng định & đánh giá giao dịch ở cả người bán và người mua sau khi kết thúc giao dịch. Gớp phần tăng uy tín bản thân cũng như xác định lại cách thức làm việc giữa các bên liên quan.
- Khi chẵng mai có sự cố khi giao dịch.. nên tiến hành các bước.
--- Cố gắng liên lạc để xác định nguyên nhân và tìm cách giải quyết. Cho đối tượng (thành viên có dấu hiệu lừa đảo) cơ hội phục thiện nếu có.
--- Khi mọi cố gắng đều không thể thực hiện. Tiến hành viết bài cảnh báo & nhờ sự trợ giúp. Có thể BQT khó có thể hổ trợ để giao dịch trở lại thành công, hoặc thu hồi lại các thiệt hại. Nhưng động thái này giúp cảnh tỉnh các thành viên đang và sẽ có ý định giao dịch với đối tượng. Sự kỳ thị & tẩy chai sẽ giúp cho cộng đồng ngày càng trong sạch hơn.
--- Nên tránh viết bài để đánh động đối tượng, khi được đáp ứng thì tiến hành chỉnh sửa bài viết (đã diễn ra nhiều lần). Vì như thế làm cho người xem càng khó hiểu các sự việc đã và đang diễn ra. Đối tượng cũng nên cố gắng giải quyết trước khi tình hình xấu đi, đến mức phải viết bài cảnh báo.

*BQT viết bài này nhằm mục đich nhắc nhở chung. Và bài viết nằm ở khu vực mở để mọi người có thể tham gia ý kiến.*
_Hiện diễn đàn ta đã được gần 2 tuổi rưỡi. Thời gian phát triển không quá ngắn nhưng cũng chẵng quá dài. Việc duy trì diễn đàn theo đúng với những tiêu chí đặt ra khi mới khai sinh (diễn đàn mở, là sân chơi miễn phí cho thành viên) đến nay là sự cố gắng của tất cả thành viên nói chung, các thành viên sáng lập cũng như BQT nói riêng. Tất nhiên diễn đàn vẫn còn rất nhiều hạn chế, chưa đáp ứng hết được các mong mỏi của thành viên. Nhưng chúng ta nên tạm hài lòng với những gì đang có và không ngừng cố gắng để có thể làm tốt hơn nữa. Nhân đây BQT cũng xin các bạn thành viên tham khảo và góp ý thêm để diễn đàn chúng ta phát triển ngày càng vững mạnh hơn nữa.

1. Hoạt động mua bán & trao đổi diễn ra trên diễn đàn khá tấp nập. Vậy chúng ta có nên xây dựng thêm các Nội quy riêng (bổ xung vào nội quy chung hiện có) cho việc mua bán, trao đổi, đấu giá diễn ra trên diễn đàn?
2. Chúng ta có nên lập riêng gian hàng cho những cá nhân, doanh nghiệp chuyên bán hàng để dể dàng hơn trong việc quản lý (dể dàng hơn cho cả thành viên bán hàng cũng như cho BQT trong công việc quản lý hàng hoá, chủ đề, bài viết v.v...). Các gian hàng này sẽ được đăng ký, có một số quyền riêng giúp cho việc quản lý các bài viết, quản lý sản phẩm dễ dàng hơn. Nếu có thì chúng ta có nên thu phí? Tất nhiên là hoạt động mua bán, trao đổi tự phát vẫn diễn ra như hiện nay và vẫn miễn phí.
3. BQT có nên tăng nặng các hình thức xử lý như cảnh cáo, khoá thành viên (và cả các thành viên có liên quan nhằm tránh trường hợp mượn danh thành viên khác để tiếp tục).

Các bạn có thể tham gia góp ý 2 nội dung trên và ghi rỏ là góp ý cho nội dung 1,2 hoặc 3 hoặc chung chung.
Các bạn cũng có thể đề xuất nội quy, các yêu cầu có liên quan đến các động thái mua bán trao đổi đấu giá. Có thể trích dẫn các nội quy từ các diễn đàn khác mà các bạn cảm thấy hay/đúng/cụ thể (nhớ ghi rỏ nguồn nhé)._

----------

elenercom, h-d, hoahong102, hung1706, khoa.address, MINHAT, mrcao86, Nam CNC, ppgas

----------

